# ثلاثة اشياء اذا فقدتها مات قلبك



## †السريانيه† (2 أكتوبر 2007)

ثلاث اشياء اذا فقدتها مات قلبك***

ثلاثة أشياء غير قابلة للأرجاع في حياتك 

الوقـــت 
الكلمات 
الفرصة 

***
ثلاثة اشياء مستحيلة النكران في حياتك 
الصفاء 
الأمانــة 
الأمــل 
***

ثلاثة من أساسيات الحياة 

الحب 
احترام الذات 
الأصدقاء المخلصون 



ثلاثة أشياء تحيرك في حياتك 

النجاح 
المصير 
الأحلام 
***
ثلاثة أشياء تدهور حياتك 


المخدرات 
الكذب 
الغضب 
***
ثلاث أشياء إن تركتها يموت قلبك 


الصلاة 
ذكر الله 
ذكر السيد المسيح 
*** 

​
***
منقووول​


----------



## بنت الفادى (2 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: ثلاثة اشياء اذا فقدتها مات قلبك*



†السريانيه† قال:


> ثلاث اشياء اذا فقدتها مات قلبك***
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## mrmr120 (2 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: ثلاثة اشياء اذا فقدتها مات قلبك*

بجد بجد يا السريانية موضوع جميل جدا

ثلاثة أشياء تحيرك في حياتك 

النجاح 
المصير 
الأحلام

فعلا دول يحيروا ​


----------



## MarMar2004 (2 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: ثلاثة اشياء اذا فقدتها مات قلبك*

ثلاثة من أساسيات الحياة 

الحب 
احترام الذات 
الأصدقاء المخلصون  
بجد بجد موضوع جميل وكمان دول اشياء مهمة في الحياة​


----------



## K A T Y (3 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: ثلاثة اشياء اذا فقدتها مات قلبك*

_*كلمات جميلة جدا يا سريانية*_

_*ربنا يحفظك من كل شر*_​


----------



## †السريانيه† (3 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: ثلاثة اشياء اذا فقدتها مات قلبك*

اشكركم يااحبه على  مروركم وردودكم في الموضوع
الرب يبارك حياتكم
سلام ونعمه​


----------



## Dona Nabil (3 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: ثلاثة اشياء اذا فقدتها مات قلبك*

ثلاثة اشياء غير قابله للارجاع فى حياتك .......الوقت .. الكلمات .. الفرصه ..........فعلاً كلام مظبوط فالوقت الذى يمر لا يعود ..... والكلمات ان نطقنا بها لا يمكننا التراجع عنها .......والفرصه ان ذهبت لا تعود ..........موضوع رائع يا السريانيه  ميرسى وربنا يباركك .


----------



## †السريانيه† (4 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: ثلاثة اشياء اذا فقدتها مات قلبك*

ميرسي ليكي ياحببتي ولردك الجميل اعجبني جداا
انا بعتبر ان الوقت اهم حاجه لان الدقيقه الي بتفوت مش بترجع
لازم نستغلها  بحياتنا اليوميه  الرب يبارك حياتك يادونا​


----------



## tina_tina (4 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: ثلاثة اشياء اذا فقدتها مات قلبك*

جميل اوى ياسريانية
ربنا يبارك كلماتك
شكرا


----------



## totty (5 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: ثلاثة اشياء اذا فقدتها مات قلبك*

_روعه روعه يا سريانيه
ميرسى ليكى موووووووووووت
على الكلام الرائع ده
ربنا يعوضك_​


----------



## العجايبي (5 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: ثلاثة اشياء اذا فقدتها مات قلبك*

_*ثلاثة أشياء غير قابلة للأرجاع في حياتك 

الوقـــت 
الكلمات 
الفرصة 
لابجد موضوع جميل احيكى على هذاااااا الموضوع*_


----------



## ميرا يوسف فؤاد (5 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: ثلاثة اشياء اذا فقدتها مات قلبك*

[url=http://img181.imageshack.us/img181/898/95617114ed5.gif]
	
[/URL]الكلام ده جميل جدا بس يارب نعمل بهذا الكلام


----------



## ماريان مرمر (6 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: ثلاثة اشياء اذا فقدتها مات قلبك*

هههههههههه تحفة اوى


----------



## KOKOMAN (7 أكتوبر 2008)

*ثلاث اشياء اذا فقدتها مات قلبك*

ثلاث اشياء اذا فقدتها مات قلبك







ثلاثة أشياء غير قابلة للأرجاع في حياتك 


الوقـــت 
الكلمات 
الفرصة 




***
ثلاثة اشياء مستحيلة النكران في حياتك 
الصفاء 
الأمانــة 
الأمــل 




***


ثلاثة من أساسيات الحياة 


الحب 
احترام الذات 
الأصدقاء المخلصون 






***


ثلاثة أشياء تحيرك في حياتك 


النجاح 
المصير 
الأحلام 







***
ثلاثة أشياء تدهور حياتك 



المخدرات 
الكذب 
الغضب 







***
ثلاث أشياء إن تركتها يموت قلبك 






الصلاة 
ذكر الله 
ذكر السيد المسيح 







خاص بـــــ:download:ــــ
جـ†ــروب ربنــ†ــــا موجود على منتديات الكنيسه 
فهرس جـ†ــروب ربنـــ †ــــا موجود على منتديات الكنيسه


----------



## meryam 4 jesus (7 أكتوبر 2008)

*رد: ثلاث اشياء اذا فقدتها مات قلبك*

كلمات روووووووووعه وبسيطه .. ميرسيييييييي كتيييير ليك يا كوكو .. ربنا يبارك حياتك .. اقبل مرورى من فضلك


----------



## فراشة مسيحية (7 أكتوبر 2008)

*رد: ثلاث اشياء اذا فقدتها مات قلبك*

جميلة يا كوكو





​


----------



## KOKOMAN (7 أكتوبر 2008)

*رد: ثلاث اشياء اذا فقدتها مات قلبك*



ميريام عادل قال:


> كلمات روووووووووعه وبسيطه .. ميرسيييييييي كتيييير ليك يا كوكو .. ربنا يبارك حياتك .. اقبل مرورى من فضلك


 

مرسىىىىى على مروورك يا ميريام 
وعلى مشاركتك الجميله 
نورتى الموضوع ​


----------



## KOKOMAN (7 أكتوبر 2008)

*رد: ثلاث اشياء اذا فقدتها مات قلبك*



فراشة مسيحية قال:


> جميلة يا كوكو​
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
مرسىىىىى على مروورك يا فراشه 
نورتى الموضوع ​


----------



## nonaa (7 أكتوبر 2008)

*رد: ثلاث اشياء اذا فقدتها مات قلبك*

تسلم ايدك يا ماااان
تعيش وتكتب​


----------



## kalimooo (7 أكتوبر 2008)

*رد: ثلاث اشياء اذا فقدتها مات قلبك*

*رائع اخي كوكو مان
ربنا يباركك
سلام المسيح*​


----------



## mina_picasso (7 أكتوبر 2008)

*رد: ثلاث اشياء اذا فقدتها مات قلبك*

*موضوع جميل لاع وحلو كمان 

مشكورررررررررررررر​*


----------



## mero_engel (7 أكتوبر 2008)

*رد: ثلاث اشياء اذا فقدتها مات قلبك*

***
ثلاث أشياء إن تركتها يموت قلبك 







الصلاة 
ذكر الله 
ذكر السيد المسيح 





​


----------



## MIKEL MIK (8 أكتوبر 2008)

*رد: ثلاث اشياء اذا فقدتها مات قلبك*

*مرسي كوكو علي كلامك الجميل



والرب يبارك حياتك​*


----------



## KOKOMAN (8 أكتوبر 2008)

*رد: ثلاث اشياء اذا فقدتها مات قلبك*



nonaa قال:


> تسلم ايدك يا ماااان​
> 
> تعيش وتكتب​


 
مرسىىىى على مروووورك يا نونا 
نورتى الموضوع ​


----------



## KOKOMAN (8 أكتوبر 2008)

*رد: ثلاث اشياء اذا فقدتها مات قلبك*



كليم متى قال:


> *رائع اخي كوكو مان*
> 
> *ربنا يباركك*
> 
> *سلام المسيح*​


 
مرسىىى على مرووورك يا كليم 
نورت الموضوع ​


----------



## KOKOMAN (8 أكتوبر 2008)

*رد: ثلاث اشياء اذا فقدتها مات قلبك*



mina_picasso قال:


> *موضوع جميل لاع وحلو كمان ​*
> 
> 
> 
> *مشكورررررررررررررر*​


 
مرسىىىى على مرووورك يا مينا 
نورت الموضوع ​


----------



## KOKOMAN (8 أكتوبر 2008)

*رد: ثلاث اشياء اذا فقدتها مات قلبك*



mero_engel قال:


> ***
> 
> ثلاث أشياء إن تركتها يموت قلبك ​
> 
> ...


 
مرسىىىى على مروورك يا ميرو 
نورتى الموضوع ​


----------



## KOKOMAN (8 أكتوبر 2008)

*رد: ثلاث اشياء اذا فقدتها مات قلبك*



mikel coco قال:


> *مرسي كوكو علي كلامك الجميل​*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

مرسىى على مروورك يا مايكل 
نورت الموضوع ​


----------



## totty (8 أكتوبر 2008)

*رد: ثلاث اشياء اذا فقدتها مات قلبك*

*موضوع رااااااااائع



*​


----------



## KOKOMAN (8 أكتوبر 2008)

*رد: ثلاث اشياء اذا فقدتها مات قلبك*

مرسىىىىى على مروووورك يا توتى 
نورتى الموضوع ​


----------



## hosam87 (8 أكتوبر 2008)

*رد: ثلاث اشياء اذا فقدتها مات قلبك*

موضوع جميل كالعادة منك 
ربنا يوفقك اكتر و اكتر​


----------



## KOKOMAN (8 أكتوبر 2008)

*رد: ثلاث اشياء اذا فقدتها مات قلبك*

مرسىىىىى على مروووورك يا hosam
نورت الموضوع ​


----------



## just member (24 يناير 2009)

*ثلاث اشياء اذا فقدتها مات قلبك*

*ثلاث اشياء اذا فقدتها مات قلبك


**ثلاثة أشياء غير قابلة للأرجاع في حياتك 


**الوقـــت *
*الكلمات 
الفرصة 


**ثلاثة اشياء** مستحيلة النكران في حياتك 
الصفاء *
*الأمانــة 
الأمــل 


**ثلاثة من أساسيات الحياة 


الحب 
احترام الذات 
الأصدقاء المخلصون 



**ثلاثة أشياء تحيرك في حياتك 


النجاح 
المصير 
الأحلام 



**ثلاثة أشياء تدهور حياتك 



المخدرات 
الكذب 
الغضب 



*****
ثلاث أشياء إن تركتها يموت قلبك 

**الصلاة 
ذكر الله 
ذكر السيد المسيح *
​


----------



## Rosetta (24 يناير 2009)

*رد: ثلاث اشياء اذا فقدتها مات قلبك*



> ثلاثة من أساسيات الحياة
> 
> 
> الحب
> ...



*مشكوووووووووووور come with me 
موضوع رائع و يشرفني اني اكون اول من اعلق عليه..
ربنا يعوض تعبك..​*


----------



## just member (24 يناير 2009)

*رد: ثلاث اشياء اذا فقدتها مات قلبك*



red rose88 قال:


> *مشكوووووووووووور come with me ​*
> *موضوع رائع و يشرفني اني اكون اول من اعلق عليه..*
> 
> *ربنا يعوض تعبك..*​


*وانا ديما بيشرفنى مرورك وتواجدك يا روز*
*ربنا يبارك كل امورك وخطواتك*
*واتمنالك كل خير*
**​


----------



## KOKOMAN (24 يناير 2009)

*رد: ثلاث اشياء اذا فقدتها مات قلبك*

موضوع راااااااااائع يا جوجو 

ميررررررسى ليك على الموضوع 

ربنا يبارك حياتك ​


----------



## + بريسكلا + (24 يناير 2009)

*رد: ثلاث اشياء اذا فقدتها مات قلبك*

*راااااااااائع يا جوجو 
تسلم ايدك


​*


----------



## just member (24 يناير 2009)

*رد: ثلاث اشياء اذا فقدتها مات قلبك*



kokoman قال:


> موضوع راااااااااائع يا جوجو ​
> 
> ميررررررسى ليك على الموضوع ​
> ربنا يبارك حياتك ​


*ميرسى ليك ولمرورك الجميل يا كيرو*
*نورتنى اخى الغالى *
*ربنا يبارك خدمتك*​


----------



## just member (24 يناير 2009)

*رد: ثلاث اشياء اذا فقدتها مات قلبك*



+ بريسكلا + قال:


> *راااااااااائع يا جوجو ​*
> *تسلم ايدك*
> 
> *
> ...


*ميرسى ليكى ولنشاطك الجميل وسطينا يا بريسكلا*
*اتمنالك خدمة طيبة بنعمة المسيح*
*وتواصل دايم*
*سلام ونعمة*​


----------



## +SwEetY KoKeY+ (24 يناير 2009)

*رد: ثلاث اشياء اذا فقدتها مات قلبك*

*موضوع رائع يا جوجو*


----------



## just member (24 يناير 2009)

*رد: ثلاث اشياء اذا فقدتها مات قلبك*



swety koky girl قال:


> *موضوع رائع يا جوجو*


*ميرسى يا سويتى على مرورك *
*نورتى اختى العزيزة*
*ربنا يباركك واتمنالك كل خير*
*سلام المسيح*
**​


----------



## happy angel (24 يناير 2009)

*رد: ثلاث اشياء اذا فقدتها مات قلبك*

*ميرسى ياجوجو موضوع راااائع جدا


ربنا يفرح قلبك​*


----------



## MIKEL MIK (25 يناير 2009)

*رد: ثلاث اشياء اذا فقدتها مات قلبك*

*موضوع جميل جدا


شكرا جوجو

​*


----------



## just member (25 يناير 2009)

*رد: ثلاث اشياء اذا فقدتها مات قلبك*



happy angel قال:


> *ميرسى ياجوجو موضوع راااائع جدا​*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


ميرسى لمرورك الجميل يا امنا الحبيببة
ربنا يبارك حياتك
ويبارك ثمرة خدمتك وسطينا
سلام المسيح
​


----------



## الملكة العراقية (25 يناير 2009)

*رد: ثلاث اشياء اذا فقدتها مات قلبك*

موضوع جميل جدااااااااا واكثر من رااااااائع



​


----------



## just member (25 يناير 2009)

*رد: ثلاث اشياء اذا فقدتها مات قلبك*



mikel coco قال:


> *موضوع جميل جدا​*
> 
> 
> *شكرا جوجو*​


*ميرسى لمرورك يا مايكل*
*نورتنى اخى الغالى*
*ربنا يبارك حياتك*​


----------



## just member (25 يناير 2009)

*رد: ثلاث اشياء اذا فقدتها مات قلبك*



الملكة العراقية قال:


> موضوع جميل جدااااااااا واكثر من رااااااائع​
> 
> 
> 
> ...


*ميرسى يا ملكة العراقية *
*نورتى بمرورك الجميل*
*سلام المسيح يملا قلبك*​


----------



## ناوناو (26 يناير 2009)

*رد: ثلاث اشياء اذا فقدتها مات قلبك*

نعم هناك ثلاث أشياء يجب أن نأخذها بعين الأعتبار
الوقت فأنه لن يعود مرة أخري
والكلمات التي نقولها حسبت علينا ولا نقدر أن نمحوها من ذاكرة الناس
والفرصة التي تفوت ولا ترجع ويجب أن نحسن استخدام الفرص التي نحصل عليها
موضوع رائع وجميل
 شكرا come with me


----------



## just member (26 يناير 2009)

*رد: ثلاث اشياء اذا فقدتها مات قلبك*



ناوناو قال:


> نعم هناك ثلاث أشياء يجب أن نأخذها بعين الأعتبار
> الوقت فأنه لن يعود مرة أخري
> والكلمات التي نقولها حسبت علينا ولا نقدر أن نمحوها من ذاكرة الناس
> والفرصة التي تفوت ولا ترجع ويجب أن نحسن استخدام الفرص التي نحصل عليها
> ...


*ميرسى اكتير على تحليلك لها النقط*
*ولمرورك الجميل*
*نورتى *
*ربنا يبارك حياتك*
**​


----------



## meryam 4 jesus (26 يناير 2009)

*ثلاث أشياء اذا فقدتها مات قلبك*



*ثلاث أشياء اذا فقدتها مات قلبك 




ثلاثة أشياء غير قابلة للأرجاع فى حياتك


الوقت

الكلمات

الفرصه


ثلاثة أشياء مستحية النكران فى حياتك


الصفاء 

الأمانة

الأمل


ثلاثة من أساسيات الحياة


الحب

احترام الذات

الأصدقاء المخلصون


ثلاثة أشياء تحيرك فى حياتك


النجاح

المصير

الأحلام


ثلاثة أشياء تدهور حياتك


المخدرات

الكذب 

الغضب


+++

ثلاث أشياء ان تركتها يموت قلبك


الصلاة

ذكر الله

ذكر السيد المسيح


+++

م   ن   ق   و   ل


*


----------



## SALVATION (26 يناير 2009)

*رد: ثلاث أشياء اذا فقدتها مات قلبك*

_



ثلاث أشياء ان تركتها يموت قلبك


الصلاة

ذكر الله

ذكر السيد المسيح​

أنقر للتوسيع...

امين
جميل موضوعك ميريام
يسوع يبارك حياتك​_


----------



## meryam 4 jesus (26 يناير 2009)

*رد: ثلاث أشياء اذا فقدتها مات قلبك*



.تونى.تون. قال:


> _
> امين
> جميل موضوعك ميريام
> يسوع يبارك حياتك​_



*ميرسييييي لمرورك يا تونى
نورت الموضوع
ربنا يبارك حياتك​*


----------



## dona ad (26 يناير 2009)

*رد: ثلاث أشياء اذا فقدتها مات قلبك*

الموضوع جميل شكرا ليكى وربنا يباركك


----------



## just member (26 يناير 2009)

*رد: ثلاث أشياء اذا فقدتها مات قلبك*

*اسف يا ميريام*
*موضوع جميل بس للأسف هو مكرر*
http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?t=73224​


----------



## meryam 4 jesus (26 يناير 2009)

*رد: ثلاث أشياء اذا فقدتها مات قلبك*

*اوكى ياجوجو انا آسفه ماخدتش بالى
وميرسييييي لتعبك يا جوجو
وربنا يبارك حياتك وخدمتك*​


----------



## BishoRagheb (26 يناير 2009)

*رد: ثلاث أشياء اذا فقدتها مات قلبك*

*شكرا يامرمر علي الموضوع
رااااااائع 
ربنا يبارك حياتك
منتظرين المزيد​*


----------



## kalimooo (26 يناير 2009)

*رد: ثلاث أشياء اذا فقدتها مات قلبك*

موضوع راااااااااااائع

ربنا يباركك ميريم

سلام المسيح


----------



## porio (26 يناير 2009)

*رد: ثلاث أشياء اذا فقدتها مات قلبك*

*



ثلاث أشياء ان تركتها يموت قلبك


الصلاة

ذكر الله

ذكر السيد المسيح




أنقر للتوسيع...

 
فعلا موضوع جمييل
كلامك صح جدا
ربنا يباركك
ونرجو المزيد*


----------



## TULiP TO JESUS (26 يناير 2009)

*رد: ثلاث أشياء اذا فقدتها مات قلبك*

*موضوع جميل 
ربنا يعوضك يا مرمر​*


----------



## meryam 4 jesus (26 يناير 2009)

*رد: ثلاث أشياء اذا فقدتها مات قلبك*



dona ad قال:


> الموضوع جميل شكرا ليكى وربنا يباركك



*ميرسييييييي لمرورك الجميل يا دونا
وربنا يبارك حياتك*


----------



## meryam 4 jesus (26 يناير 2009)

*رد: ثلاث أشياء اذا فقدتها مات قلبك*



bishoragheb قال:


> *شكرا يامرمر علي الموضوع
> رااااااائع
> ربنا يبارك حياتك
> منتظرين المزيد​*



*ميرسيييييييي اوى يا بيشو لتشجيعك 
وميرسييييييي كمان لمرورك
ونورت الموضوع بيشو
وربنا يبارك حياتك*​


----------



## meryam 4 jesus (26 يناير 2009)

*رد: ثلاث أشياء اذا فقدتها مات قلبك*



كليمو قال:


> موضوع راااااااااااائع
> 
> ربنا يباركك ميريم
> 
> سلام المسيح



*سلام المسيح كليمو
ميرسييييي ليك على مرورك الجميل
نوووووووورت الموضوع
وربنا يبارك حياتك*​


----------



## meryam 4 jesus (26 يناير 2009)

*رد: ثلاث أشياء اذا فقدتها مات قلبك*



porio قال:


> *
> 
> فعلا موضوع جمييل
> كلامك صح جدا
> ...



*ميرسيييييييي لمرورك بوريو حبيبتى
نورتى الموضوع
ربنا يبارك حياتك*


----------



## meryam 4 jesus (26 يناير 2009)

*رد: ثلاث أشياء اذا فقدتها مات قلبك*



rgaa luswa قال:


> *موضوع جميل
> ربنا يعوضك يا مرمر​*



*ميرسييييييييي لمرورك حبوبتى راجعه ليسوع
نورتى الموضوع ياقمر

ربنا يبارك حياتك*


----------



## Maria Teparthenos (26 يناير 2009)

*رد: ثلاث أشياء اذا فقدتها مات قلبك*



ميريام عادل قال:


> *
> 
> 
> ثلاث أشياء ان تركتها يموت قلبك​
> ...


 


​


----------



## علي مزيكا (27 يناير 2009)

*رد: ثلاث أشياء اذا فقدتها مات قلبك*

حلووووووووووووووووووووووووووى كثير 
 والرب يباركك


----------



## meryam 4 jesus (27 يناير 2009)

*رد: ثلاث أشياء اذا فقدتها مات قلبك*



stray sheep قال:


> ​



*ميرسييييييييي ليكى يا مارو
بجد نووووووووورتى الموضوع
ربنا يبارك حياتك*


----------



## meryam 4 jesus (27 يناير 2009)

*رد: ثلاث أشياء اذا فقدتها مات قلبك*



علي مزيكا قال:


> حلووووووووووووووووووووووووووى كثير
> والرب يباركك



*ميرسيييييييي لمرورك أخى على
نورت الموضوع
ربنا يبارك حياتك*


----------



## الملكة العراقية (27 يناير 2009)

*رد: ثلاث أشياء اذا فقدتها مات قلبك*

موضوع جميل جداااااااا
ربنا يبارك تعبك يا ميريام​


----------



## meryam 4 jesus (27 يناير 2009)

*رد: ثلاث أشياء اذا فقدتها مات قلبك*



الملكة العراقية قال:


> موضوع جميل جداااااااا
> ربنا يبارك تعبك يا ميريام​



*ميرسيييييييي كتييييييير ليكى ملكة عراقية
نورتى الموضوع بوجودك
ربنا يبارك حياتك*​


----------



## وليم تل (28 يناير 2009)

*رد: ثلاث أشياء اذا فقدتها مات قلبك*

شكرا ميريام عادل
على الموضوع الرائع
مودتى​


----------



## meryam 4 jesus (28 يناير 2009)

*رد: ثلاث أشياء اذا فقدتها مات قلبك*



وليم تل قال:


> شكرا ميريام عادل
> على الموضوع الرائع
> مودتى​



*ميرسييييي جداااااااا ليك وليم
نورت الموضوع
ربنا يبارك حياتك*


----------



## الملك العقرب (2 فبراير 2009)

*رد: ثلاث أشياء اذا فقدتها مات قلبك*

ايه الاشياء الجميلة ديه ثلاث كلمات هيقلهالك الملك العقرب تسلم ايدك ياقمر هههههههههه اعتبريهم تلاتة


----------



## sosana (2 فبراير 2009)

*رد: ثلاث أشياء اذا فقدتها مات قلبك*

موضوع جميل اوووووووووي يا ميريام
تسلم ايدك ياقمر
ربنا يبارك حياتك


----------



## meryam 4 jesus (3 فبراير 2009)

*رد: ثلاث أشياء اذا فقدتها مات قلبك*



الملك العقرب قال:


> ايه الاشياء الجميلة ديه ثلاث كلمات هيقلهالك الملك العقرب تسلم ايدك ياقمر هههههههههه اعتبريهم تلاتة



*ميرسييييييي ليك " الملك العقرب "
نووووووووورت الموضوع
وربنا يبارك حياتك*


----------



## meryam 4 jesus (3 فبراير 2009)

*رد: ثلاث أشياء اذا فقدتها مات قلبك*



sosana قال:


> موضوع جميل اوووووووووي يا ميريام
> تسلم ايدك ياقمر
> ربنا يبارك حياتك



*تسلميلى يا حبوبتى
نورتى الموضوع سوسانا
ربنا يبارك حياتك*


----------



## KOKOMAN (3 فبراير 2009)

*رد: ثلاث أشياء اذا فقدتها مات قلبك*

موضوع رااااااائع يا ميريام 

ميرررررسى على الموضوع  

ربنا يبارك حياتك ​


----------



## meryam 4 jesus (4 فبراير 2009)

*رد: ثلاث أشياء اذا فقدتها مات قلبك*



kokoman قال:


> موضوع رااااااائع يا ميريام
> 
> ميرررررسى على الموضوع
> 
> ربنا يبارك حياتك ​



*ميرسييييييييي يا كوكو على مرورك الجميل
نووووووووورت الموضوع ياباشا
ربنا يبارك حياتك​*


----------



## grges monir (4 فبراير 2009)

*رد: ثلاث أشياء اذا فقدتها مات قلبك*

*اقوال رائعة مريام*
*بس قوللى ايةالفرق بين ذكر اللة والسيد المسيح*


----------



## Fadie (4 فبراير 2009)

*رد: ثلاث أشياء اذا فقدتها مات قلبك*

كلمات جميلة جداً يا ميريام

أعتقد ان كاتب الموضوع يقصد بـ "الله" الجوهر الإلهى"، و يقصد بالمسيح "أقنومية الإبن".

تحياتى للجميع


----------



## Dona Nabil (23 أغسطس 2009)

*رد: ثلاث اشياء اذا فقدتها مات قلبك*

*تم الدمج للتكرار​*


----------



## shery_pro (23 أغسطس 2009)

*رد: ثلاث اشياء اذا فقدتها مات قلبك*



> ثلاثة أشياء تحيرك في حياتك
> 
> 
> النجاح
> ...


*موضوع جميل جدا ومعبر كتييير
ربنا يباركك*


----------



## +bent el malek+ (23 أغسطس 2009)

*رد: ثلاث اشياء اذا فقدتها مات قلبك*

ميرسى جدا على الموضوع الجميل الى يستحق فعلا التقيم
كلمات حقيقى جميلة ربنا يبارك حياتك​


----------



## just member (23 أغسطس 2009)

*رد: ثلاث اشياء اذا فقدتها مات قلبك*

*شكرا جدا لمرورك الطيب*
* ولقتييمك اللى زى السكر*
*ربنا يبارك تعب محبتك*
**​


----------



## christianbible5 (23 أكتوبر 2010)

> ثلاثة من أساسيات الحياة
> 
> الحب
> احترام الذات
> الأصدقاء المخلصون


برضو رائع حبيبي...

ميرسي الك...


----------

